# Dumping Strava to go with RideWithGPS. Pros and Cons?



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Garmin 800 that I obtained to replace a lost 500. I really like the routing capability of the device and I am beginning to use the routing function more and more. Now to date I track my rides with Strava and I also keep my data on the Garmin connect site. I really don't care for Garmin's site so I tent to use Strava over it.

Recently though I have started to use RideWithGPS because of its mapping/routing functionality that I use with the 800. Its killer feature is that it uses the OpenCycleMap as one of its routing options which typically has the trail info on it where as the Google based routing of Strava and Garmin do not. I'm also losing inspiration in Strava as with my age and location (Boulder - location of many uber athletes) I have reached a bit of a plateau and I am unlikely to get many PRs (let along KOMs) anymore. My wife doesn't like my addiction to riding faster faster faster, especially as I'm crashing more and in my mid 40s it takes longer to heal  So I want to refocus on riding for pleasure and not for competition.

Currently I'm using the free version of RideWithGPS. I'm thinking about upgrading to the premium version to get all the advanced mapping features, write to Garmin and so on. As I understand it I can create my own segments so I can measure my own performance but not worry about all those 20 something uber athletes that live in my area.

So are there any CONS with RideWithGPS or is it all PROS and I will I be kicking myself wondering why I did not switch earlier?

Only only real con I see at the moment is transferring all my ride history into yet another new tool, but while a bother, that's manageable...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Does RideWithGPS (lets call it RWGPS) modify the Garmin firmware or display at all? 

I think the challenge for me is that when I want to use my eTrex 20 on the bike, I want the GPS to show me the trail I need to ride, but also my speed and mileage. 

The second time I ride that same route, I want it to show how I compared to the previous time or personal best. These are things that Strava does really well. 

However, for $10 a month I can get a lot more data on my smartphone, making the whole idea of paying for RWGPS kinda null, with exception that I can use my GPS instead of my smartphone.


----------



## tomascosauce (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi PHeller,

_Disclaimer: I work for Ride with GPS. 
As an avid cyclist, I have been using Ride with GPS (FREE) to plan routes since 2011 but have only recently started working for the company. _

We do not do anything to alter the Garmin firmware or display in at all. We only read/write gps tracks and routes with Garmin devices. We also sell MicroSD cards with OSM map sets that are formatted and ready to plug into Garmin units as a convenience for our users that don't want to pay the higher price for Garmin maps.

We have a Basic plan for $6 a month or $50 for a year, that gives access to the vast majority of features we offer. This included comparing yourself against others in "Segments" that you and others can create.

See this matrix for full plan details:
Compare Plans | Ride With GPS Help

We offer a free iPhone and Android app that is used in tandem with our site to record your rides and give turn-by-turn directions for routes that you have created with cue-sheets (Basic & Premium)

If you aren't printing or wanting to use the navigation features, then a Free account will do pretty much most of what you might want in route planning and analysis.

Hope this helps.

I would be more than happy to answer any additional questions on this forum, private message, or e-mail.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Garmin Edge 520 will be the first gps with live segments which works with Strava. Will RWGPS have the same capabilties on the Edge 520?


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Digging up an old thread. RWGPS is far superior to Strava. The OSM cycle, is a great feature and the $50 plan allows me to copy other riders routes to my list without using a gpx file very easy to use.


----------

